# Soggy Bottoms--GA



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone have any experience at this park? We got a little crew going this Sunday out there. We couldn't make the Saturday ride at creek bottom and really don't want to deal with the bad ruts on Sunday after all the riding the previous day. We figured we would give this place a try. Let me know if anyone knows anything about it. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

We went last Dec and it sucked but Ive heard they fixed it up a lil since we went... it's only 200 acres hardly any mud besides the truck pits when we went

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Have you tried Possum Creek in Ray City?


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah we have been there quite a bit since it is only ten minutes from the house. It has just gotten old since it also is not real big and we have covered all the trails. I don't really want to chance soggy bottoms if it is pretty much the same, we will probably just go to creek bottom and try not to sink anything!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

SRRBrute said:


> Yeah we have been there quite a bit since it is only ten minutes from the house. It has just gotten old since it also is not real big and we have covered all the trails. I don't really want to chance soggy bottoms if it is pretty much the same, we will probably just go to creek bottom and try not to sink anything!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Did you get that radiator up yet?


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Yep sure did.









You coming with us this Sunday to creek bottom? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Naw. I'd stay stuck the whole time with the bighorns. I've got to service everything so we can get up and ride again soon. I'll text you my new number btw.


----------

